

A Letter To The Board Members Of RadiumOne - aaronbrethorst
http://techcrunch.com/2014/04/26/a-letter-to-the-board-members-of-radiumone/

======
shankysingh
TechCrunch dropped RadiumOne as NY Disrupt sponsor
techcrunch.com/2014/04/26/we-are-dropping-radiumone-as-a-ny-disrupt-sponsor/

------
nraynaud
I don't really like this kind of mob revenge, either you have a justice
system, or you don't.

"As the mother of a daughter, I have to ask what if it was your daughter?"
this is the Fox News question, it's a moron question. It leads as the gender
identification, men would be sympathetic to other men and women to other
women. The real question is "as a citizen how do I want to punish this crime
without passion or hatred?". It's not a revenge, it's penal justice, a society
protecting itself as a whole.

Moreover, it looks like the police fucked up the investigation and shat over
the defendant's rights, where is the call to fix that? We don't use mob
justice because the police didn't do its job. A courageous and just judge is
also someone who is heartbroken to have to release a defendant because his
rights were violated. It's someone who places justice and due process over
everything else. Tomorrow _you_ might be the victim of a mob or get your
rights violated, how will you react if you are part of the mob today?

------
k-mcgrady
As it's not mentioned in the post it should be pointed out that it appears TC
only took any action after they were called out on Twitter [1].

[1] [https://twitter.com/jason](https://twitter.com/jason) (read that last 10
tweets or so)

NB: I could be incorrect and they did this without prompting but that's
certainly not the way it seems.

